# HELP! DIY Splash Guard for 55 gallon two hoods!



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

*Hey there!
I'm a bit new to this so please help me if you can.
I was wondering if anyone new how to make any splash guards for lights.
my hood on my fifty five has two lamps that are 18" and pretty sure the hood for each lamp is around 22".
If anyone knows a way on how to make my own splash guard so water doesn't get into the fixtures then it would be great! 
Thanks!:smile:*


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

we it me i would call a local glass shop and ask them if they could cut you some pieces for this.... last time i needed a few pieces for a costum cover it cost around $15... some places are less... or even better find an old window or fish tank and take the glass to a hardware store they often cut for free


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

arylic is cheaper homedeopt and lowes has it and will cut it


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Acrylic will be way cheaper. it will also be cheaper to replace if you get hard water stains on it and stuff later on dues to splashing water.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

i have seen people use the tinted blue acrylic


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

I would avoid tinted acrylic, the tint will absorb some of the light spectrum.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

When dealing with acrylic, how would configure the light fixture? Ive heard glass is better for a light fixture to sit on, but what about acrylic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

CinBos said:


> When dealing with acrylic, how would configure the light fixture? Ive heard glass is better for a light fixture to sit on, but what about acrylic?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or even plexi glass?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

*DIY Splash Guard for Lighting on 55 Gallon hoods*




CinBos said:


> Or even plexi glass?





CinBos said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_




 *Well the fixture really isn't sitting on the acrylic or glass since it's connected to the two plugs on end. It's just an inch or half inch above the fixture. There's a small two or three centimeter rail installed inside on my hood that allows me to put in a glass or acrylic top on to prevent water or any fishing flying out of the tank. Right now I don't think it really matters. I'm gonna go to my local hardware store and buy a sheet of acrylic 18" x 24" and get it cut to size, so around 18.5" x 3" to hand on the rails guarding the fixture. I'll just wait and see.
Thanks for the posts. :lol:
*


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

acrylic and plexiglass always warp when ever I try to use them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Trofishlore said:


> *Well the fixture really isn't sitting on the acrylic or glass since it's connected to the two plugs on end. It's just an inch or half inch above the fixture. There's a small two or three centimeter rail installed inside on my hood that allows me to put in a glass or acrylic top on to prevent water or any fishing flying out of the tank. Right now I don't think it really matters. I'm gonna go to my local hardware store and buy a sheet of acrylic 18" x 24" and get it cut to size, so around 18.5" x 3" to hand on the rails guarding the fixture. I'll just wait and see.*
> *Thanks for the posts. :lol:*


Hmmm, so a light fixture can sit directly on top of a plexi-glass and acrylic top?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

CinBos said:


> Hmmm, so a light fixture can sit directly on top of a plexi-glass and acrylic top?


No its going to warp. Even the plexiglass top on my 5 gallon warps pretty badly. The lights he has sit on the edge of the tank rim and the center brace. If you want any decent tops they should be glass, the extra cost will be made up since they will last 7+ years. You can also remove hard water build up from glass pretty well, while its very difficult to do using any kind of plastic top. I use glass tops on all my tanks except a few small ones. One has a silly warped piece of acrylic the other has plastic wrap. I like the plastic wrap better honestly...


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

Its plastic wrap for me too! The acrylic piece that came with the kit got hard water stains. I tried to clean them but it got scratched real bad.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah scrubing will scratch plastics and the strong acids will cloud them. Best way to clean glass tops is to scrub off the loose stuff then soak it in CLR and scrub some more. You can also soak it in vinegar but it will take longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

